# Dell s2716dg blinkt im Standby in verschiedenen Farben



## virtuall (28. Juni 2017)

Hi 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Ich habe zwei Monitore an meinem PC angeschlossen. Wenn ich den PC herunterfahre und die Bildschirme somit in den Standby Modus gehen, fängt der Hauptbildschirm an in verschiedenen Farben zu blinken. Der Bildschirm wird abwechselnd rot, grün, blau und weiß. 

Ich hatte hierzu schon google befragt, und bei einem anderen Monitor gelesen, dass man diesen zurücksetzen soll. Kurzfristig hat das sogar zum Erfolg geführt. Allerdings nur bis zum nächsten Tag, seitdem blinkt er wieder wenn ich den PC herunterfahre. Mir ist klar, dass ich dies umgehen kann wenn ich die Bildschirme ausschalte. Trotzdem interessiert mich woher das kommt und wie ich das ändern kann. Der Bildschirm wird auch immer wieder auf die Standardeinstellungen von der helligkeit her gesetzt. Beim anderen Bildschirm gibt es keinerlei Probleme. Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 1080 falls das relevant sein sollte.

LG Britta 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -RedMoon- (3. November 2018)

Ich hole dieses Thema mal hoch. Hast du das Problem lösen können?
Seit einigen Tagen habe ich exakt das gleiche Problem:

der PC geht nicht mehr in den Standby stattdessen wechselt der Monitor von einem grünen, roten, gelben weißen etc. Bild hin und her.
Exakt das gleiche Spiel nach dem Einschalten. Erst das Farbspiel dann der Bootscreen.

Habe auch den DELL 2716DG Monitor


----------



## theFSU (8. Mai 2019)

Mein Dell s2716dg hat ebenso dieses Problem, allerdings auch nicht von Anfang an. Anfangs wurde der Bildschirm ganz normal schwarz im Standby, also wenn der Rechner aus war bzw. keine Aktion durchgeführt wurde. Eines Tages (soweit ich mich erinnere gab es kein auslösendes Event, der PC stand einfach wie immer da, kein Abbau für LAN o.ä.) fing er dann aber auch an im Standby durch die verschiedenen Farben zu wechseln, wie ihr ja schon beschrieben habt. 

Habt ihr inzwischen dafür eine Lösung oder Erklärung gefunden? Ich bin bei meinen Recherchen leider bisher auch nicht schlauer geworden bisher...

LG theFSU


----------



## -RedMoon- (8. Mai 2019)

ich habe mittlerweile zwei 2716DG Monitore hier und beide verhalten sich identisch. Der zweite ist sogar komplett neu. Daher schiebe ich das verhalten auf die VGA Karte.
In einigen Tagen kommt meine 2080TI, dann weiss ich genaueres


----------



## theFSU (8. Mai 2019)

Ich habe vorhin nochmals im OSD einen Factory Reset durchgeführt. Daraufhin ist das Display dann im Standby (ich habe gewartet bis der Bildschirm von allein aus ging) einmalig wieder schwarz geworden und konnte sich wie früher nur durch Druck auf eine der Monitortasten wieder starten lassen, als ich die Maus bewegt habe.
Obwohl ich den PC zwischenzeitlich nicht aus hatte, ist er jetzt wieder in das Muster des Farbwechsels übergegangen. Ich hab eine 1070 verbaut, wäre interessant zu wissen, wie es dann mit deiner neuen Karte aussieht... Wenn es dann weg ist, muss ich ja wohl oder übel auch auf eine 2080TI aufrüsten...


----------



## -RedMoon- (24. Mai 2019)

so, heute habe ich meine GTX1080 raus und eine RTX2080 rein: selbes Farbmusterspiel

Ich habe also mittlerweile den Monitor getauscht und die VGA Karte. Was bleibt übrig? Das Kabel, aber daran glaube ich nicht. Ich habe das Gefühl die Dell haben alle eine Art Serienfehler


----------



## Cosmas (2. Juni 2019)

Kann ich mit meinem DELL S2716DG anner GTX 1080 (Treiber 419.17) nicht bestätigen, das ist kein Serienfehler.

Ihr habt nicht zufällig die neuesten Treiber (430.iwas) drauf und an DP angeschlossen?
Da scheint es nämlich aktuell generell einige Probleme mit zu geben, wenn man sich diverse Threads so ansieht...


----------



## -RedMoon- (2. Juni 2019)

ich habe das Problem seit etwa 1 Jahr und durchgehend mit jedem Treiber. Und in der Tat, ich bin per DP verkabelt. Da soll es Probleme geben?


----------



## Cosmas (4. Juni 2019)

Jop gibt einige die mit an DP angeschlossenen Monis mit dem aktuellen 430iwas so ihre Probleme haben, was etwas älterre Versionen wie der 425er nicht haebn sollen... deswegen meine Bemerkung.

Wiegesagt ich hab meinen Dell hier mal beobachtet und kann das so eben nicht bestätigen, vielleicht ist das ja ne andere Revision, der steht hier ja noch kein Jahr.


----------

